# i dont know jack about cars~~!!



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

hey~

my name is jae, im 16 and im just getting into cars...
my favourite car is the skyline and i hope to own one some day...
anyone who knows something about these and want to teach a youngster about what they know please give us a shout.

Also i dunno jack about cars so you know, its at your own risk~ kaka

thanks

jae...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read some of the posts in this thread...............there's a lot of available reading too............do a search for Skyline GTR on google.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Skyline...here's the general stats
-2.6 liter twin turbo inline 6cyl. motor
-code: RB26DETT
-the ones you'll probably be interested in are the 3 newest models (in the GT-R category) R32, R33, and R34. Higher number is newer.
-It's 4WD...
-They don't make 'm in America (duh) theres only one dealer I know of you can get them from here...Motorex, I believe

-Got to www.superstreetonline.com
-look up R34 on www.metacrawler.com
-www.freshalloy.com might have some stuff

~Hope that helped...
~Daniel


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

O something else for your general knowledge.
In Japan, the government regulates the allowed outputed horsepower. I don't remember the reason why. So all the specs on the Skylines that come from Nissan(not NISMO) will have only the 280 horsepower, which is highly downtuned.

NISMO is a racing division for nissan, like Ligenfelter for the Corvettes. 

The government will allow you to have more that this power only if you are not the manufacturer of the car. Since Nissan makes the car, Nismo can tune the car to incredible numbers, and it can still be legal.

So it's just one of those knowledge things, if you wonder why these other skylines are pushing 500-1000 horsepower, and the stock one only comes with 280. Just remember they come stock HIGHLY downtuned.

Shawn.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Another thing to know is that they only come in right hand drive,and because of the position of the turbos,it is impossible to make them left hand drive.This is one of the reasons that the cars were never exported to the US market.Also the new Infiniti G35 is the same as the Japanese market new Skyline,but is not the ultra performance car that the old one was.The old Skyline was also available in many different trim levels and powertrain options-not all had the Rb26DEtt and ATTESSA all wheel drive system.That was reserved I believe for the GTR(or am I wrong about the trim level designation?).The standard Skyline could be had as a rear wheel drive car,and a 4 door was even made!It is rumored that a new model similar to the old Skyline GTR will be produced,under the name of GTR,and exported to the US but I don't know too much about it.Finally the Skyline name has been produced since the late 50's in Japan when it was built by the Prince car company that Nissan absorbed in the late 60's.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Actually the Skyline was built for the Japanese Prince, so the car has quite a bit of sentimental value to it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *O something else for your general knowledge.
> In Japan, the government regulates the allowed outputed horsepower. I don't remember the reason why. So all the specs on the Skylines that come from Nissan(not NISMO) will have only the 280 horsepower, which is highly downtuned.
> 
> NISMO is a racing division for nissan, like Ligenfelter for the Corvettes.
> ...



Actually,I've heard that the horsepower thing is not a government reg,but an unofficial agreement between the manufacturers not to go into a horsepower war.When Nissan was phasing out the Skyline,they produced a special edition that was FACTORY rated at 400hp!Also,Lingenfelter performance is NOT a part of General Motors.It is an independent tuner company,like Saleen or Steeda are for Ford Mustangs,that produces tuner cars.NISMO is an official part of Nissan (like AMG is for Mercedes)


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Actually,I've heard that the horsepower thing is not a government reg,but an unofficial agreement between the manufacturers not to go into a horsepower war.When Nissan was phasing out the Skyline,they produced a special edition that was FACTORY rated at 400hp!Also,Lingenfelter performance is NOT a part of General Motors.It is an independent tuner company,like Saleen or Steeda are for Ford Mustangs,that produces tuner cars.NISMO is an official part of Nissan (like AMG is for Mercedes) *


Hmmm....I've always heard it was government regulated, I guess not. Yeah I know they are an independent tuner, but all the cars that go through and come out are chevy so they are an independent tuner, and basically all chevy at the same time, either way I love the Vettes they roll out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

in reply to "Another thing to know is that they only come in right hand drive,and because of the position of the turbos,it is impossible to make them left hand drive" im pretty sure motorex does a good job making the left-hand-drive...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Never seen a MotoRex LHD Skyline, but you can get kits and do the project. Here is a link to one. www.toprpm.com

Its in the UAE or Dubai or some pleace like that in the ME.

And, as for the GTR only having 280hp from the factory? Thats STATED hp. Dynoed stock GTRs all have made over that, even if only by a little.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I saw one on ebay the other day that was left hand drive. Just search for Nissan Skyline on ebay and there is one that has been converted to left hand drive.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

There is a company here in the Philippines that has converted several Skylines to left hand drive with no problems at all..
Redline Racing/ATS Racing


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

If you want to get a cheap ass Skyline, then go to motorex.net, or yo can also go to skylinegtr.com for more information. The lowest Skyline there is a GTS going for about 25.000 $$$. Pretty cheap!!!!!!!!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheap?  A nice R32 GTS-t only costs around $3000. $25k is waaaaaaay expensive for what you get.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I remember hearing that the G35 is based off of the skyline platform but actually isnt a skyline the new skyline from the rare pics i have seen looks very very different from the G35 the skyline is supposedd to be code V35 from what I hear Due to a change in engine code instead of the R badge


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I can tell you this, you can't touch a Skyline (new,R34 V-Spec) for less than $90,000 and nothing less than $96,000 for the V-Spec II (beautiful car) So much damn money


----------

